# DRI almost ready to introduce it's version of THE Club to Club Intrawest Owners



## cd5 (May 14, 2016)

The Club Intrawest web site is down this weekend for the transition to DRI's system but some members have already gotten access and looked at what's on there... One of the interesting (and concerning) documents is the change to ExtraOrdinary Escapes where they add 2 new tiers (which correspond to THE Club points perks) called EE Premiere and EE Signature. Here's what the chart describing the programs looks like (in the attachment)


----------



## WBP (May 14, 2016)

The additional levels/tiers look like a "cash grab" by DRI to sell more points to members, on the basis that they (the member) needs more points to enjoy certain benefits of membership.

I need to read further, to determine the extent to which DRI, at the same time, is disadvantaging those members who don't increase the size of their memberships.

If DRI affords members who purchase additional quantities of points the ability to achieve higher tiers/levels of recognition, certain benefits, e.g. an "advanced (by days) reservations window," etc, where all members previously played on a "level playing field" in terms of bookings/reservation windows, than DRI will have unleveled a previously level playing field (no less, the one that we all purchased) into an unleveled (bookings/reservation window) playing field.

In my opinion, all of the above, is DRI's play to sell more points. Cause for us to be eternally offended by the principals of Intrawest Resort Club Group and the Board of Directors of Club Intrawest, who decided to sell Club Intrawest to DRI. Why Club Intrawest was not sold to a credible company, like Disney Vacation Club, or Marriott Vacation Club, is beyond me.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2016)

IMHO  it doesn't look even slightly interesting.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2016)

Based on how DRI handled this in the past, when they brought the Club to the Hawaii properties .....

1.  There will be no changes in the underlying reservation rights that are in the timeshare program.  

2. The Club will appear as a new "owner' in the inventory control system.  As an owner, the Club will have the reservation rights that attach to any owner of multiple weeks. The reservation rights that they have will simple be the aggregate rights that come with weeks that have been joined to the Club.  

3.  As the Club becomes a more significant owner, they will start to divide available inventory between the general owners and the Club based on the share of ownership. This will usually be done on a basis that pretty closely follows the percentage of ownership.  For example, if the Club were to control 25% of the points inventory, then typically 25% of the available inventory will be assigned to the Club.  This will be done on a constant rate through the year.  For example, at Whistler if the Club controlled 25% of the points, then the Club would receive 25% of the inventory during the very popular New Years week; the other 75% remaining available to owners. 

4. Since they are dividing the inventory out in this fashion, the Club will know well in advance of 12 months before check-in what amounts of inventory they are going to receive.  The Club will then likely offer to allow Club members to book reservations further in advance than non-Club members.  There will be similar enhancements.  On the sales floor the Club will push these advantages hard, and make it appear as if buyers are cutting in line.  In reality, because Club members can only access inventory that has been set aside for the Club, they aren't cutting into the inventory that has been assigned to non-Club members.  They are only cutting in ahead of other Club members who aren't at the elite levels. 

From what I have seen the operations side of DRI has been pretty respectful of the underlying timeshare program requirements. On the sales force they package information into sales persuaders, which often have some truth, but not the whole truth.  I have been to many sales presentations where I have been told that by not putting my deed into the trust, I'm relegating myself to orphan status. I've been giving totally misleading information on the percentage of ownership that isn't part of the Club.  (Not accusing the sales staff of deliberately lying, but I'm sure they are being fed incorrect numbers.)


----------



## tashamen (May 16, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> IMHO  it doesn't look even slightly interesting.



Same here, but then again I don't belong to Extraordinary Escapes.


----------



## cd5 (May 16, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Based on how DRI handled this in the past, when they brought the Club to the Hawaii properties .....
> 
> 1.  There will be no changes in the underlying reservation rights that are in the timeshare program.
> So far we can no longer do 1-day reservations (mid-week) only 2+ day reservations
> ...


I think most of the sales staff don't truly understand how it all works and may be honest (in most cases) but making assumptions...

My responses in red font above...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 16, 2016)

cd5 said:


> I think most of the sales staff don't truly understand how it all works and may be honest (in most cases) but making assumptions...
> 
> My responses in red font above...



Thanks for the direct responses.

The sales force gets their information from what they are told during staff meetings.  They seldom question the information they are given. 

In Hawaii one time the sales person quoted me a number on the percent of deeds at the resort had become part of the Club that I knew was wrong.  He insisted he was right. I knew he was wrong because I had seen audited numbers on that point in connection with the water intrusion project.  I commented that his numbers differed from the audited numbers, and left it at there.


----------

